# Anybody Ever Install Kitchen Outlets This Way?



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

eye wood teles u butts eye cannnnt cpell


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Fittin tu ov dose sectuns togeder wit da supplied directons nd cheap wire connectrs is way too far over my skill level. I tried my best but it was a mess. I dislike plug mold. I do, I do. Single section runs do seem to work ok though.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

yew bes be runnin 2 sirkuts fo dat kitshun.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

hoevea, i tink yer gonn get in trubble cuz thems plugems are above 12 inshes off duh kountr.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

I have done them a big pain in the butt, Just make sure they are tamper proof outlets Also make sure you only have one feed to each section of wire mold. 

GOOD LUCK WITH THAT


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

That's some nice brickwork :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Edrick said:


> That's some nice brickwork :thumbsup:


You best be joking son.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

We do it all the time. Before 2008 you could use the plastic and it was an easy install. As far as I know right now you can only get tamper resistant in metal plug mold.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes and they are miserable to install. Memo to self....Hate plugmold.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

steelersman said:


> I have a kitchen remodel to do. Customer doesn't want any outlets on his wall above the counter. He wants them mounted to the underside of his upper cabinets, just like undercabinet lighting. So after researching, I came up with this method that I will be doing.
> 
> View attachment 8590


 
some bath and body retail stores ask for this also and the "TR" type recp. what a bear.....................

good luck and post some pics.:thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

jhall.sparky said:


> some bath and body retail stores ask for this also and the "TR" type recp. what a bear.....................
> 
> good luck and post some pics.:thumbup:


Reality check.....The child is going to scale the countertop with the paperclip in hand and insert it upwards into the face down receptacles under the upper cabinets. NEC needs a reality check.:whistling2:


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Reality check.....The child is going to scale the countertop with the paperclip in hand and insert it upwards into the face down receptacles under the upper cabinets. NEC needs a reality check.:whistling2:


 
in the retail world its more for the "grown up" idiots, they cant stop stupid any more than you and i.:thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Myself and two other friends ended up in the Deans office back in Jr. high. The dean left us alone in his office for several minutes, my friend Howie sticks a paper clip in the wall switch..........277 volts. I still remember the look on his face when he returned to find us sitting in the dark in his office .......They created internal suspensions from those like myself that had a good time on my days off.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hoevea, i tink yer gonn get in trubble cuz thems plugems are above 12 inshes off duh kountr.


What's 12" got to do with it?


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

artisanelec said:


> I have done them a big pain in the butt, Just make sure they are tamper proof outlets Also make sure you only have one feed to each section of wire mold.
> 
> GOOD LUCK WITH THAT


code please on tp :001_huh:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

hooch said:


> code please on tp :001_huh:


Haven't you read an 08 code book?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Haven't you read an 08 code book?



Code what's that? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Code what's that? :laughing::laughing::laughing:


 Much like an installation I performed as a kid in my parents kitchen.....18/2 zipcord stapled with those 3 position two prong screw on outlets spread three feet apart under the cabinet.....Fed the toaster, coffee maker and mixer.....No microwaves at that time.


----------



## hooch (Sep 18, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Haven't you read an 08 code book?


no iam waiting for the movie


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

here i usually install thin wiremold box and butt plugmold right up to it but i think the code requires within 18" from counter top. then whip out with mc to u/c light, and "viola" the light hides the plugs. BTW in most cases (here at least) you will not meet th 18"requirement, usually more like 18 1/2"


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

rnr electric said:


> here i usually install thin wiremold box and butt plugmold right up to it but i think the code requires within 18" from counter top. then whip out with mc to u/c light, and "viola" the light hides the plugs. BTW in most cases (here at least) you will not meet th 18"requirement, usually more like 18 1/2"



Granite tops reflect. You can see the lights we install in the reflection. That wiremold box and MC would stand out like a sore thumb......:blink:


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> Granite tops reflect. You can see the lights we install in the reflection. That wiremold box and MC would stand out like a sore thumb......:blink:


 yes, true.. we do mostly white marble here. i have done many on granite as well and have not had any issues yet, but i could see where the reflection could be an issue. the main reason we do this with the w/m box is because it usually lends itself to having two wires per cabinet, one small appliance 12 wire and a #14 for u/c switch leg


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

what color is your granite?.. i can shoot you a pic of it tommorrow,and any reflection as well


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Florescent strip lights and plug mold. What a bag of ass. Tell them to tell there cabinet / granite installer that gave them that advice to STFU.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> hoevea, i tink yer gonn get in trubble cuz thems plugems are above 12 inshes off duh kountr.


The code says 20"......


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

rnr electric said:


> here i usually install thin wiremold box and butt plugmold right up to it but i think the code requires within 18" from counter top. then whip out with mc to u/c light, and "viola" the light hides the plugs. BTW in most cases (here at least) you will not meet th 18"requirement, usually more like 18 1/2"



The code says 20".....


----------



## DiegoXJ (Jul 29, 2010)

seen these or similar at a local supply house, never had to install them yet.

http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/hubbellpremise/datasheet.asp?PN=RU200SS&FAM=netselect


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

DiegoXJ said:


> seen these or similar at a local supply house, never had to install them yet.
> 
> http://www.hubbellcatalog.com/hubbellpremise/datasheet.asp?PN=RU200SS&FAM=netselect


I've used those boxes. Pretty good solution to what the op is talking about.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Here's a case where I used the Hubbell box instead of plugmold.

This was a kitchen where some cabinets were added.

One side of the kitchen had existing plugmold and UC lights. 










What I did in the new cabinet area.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Plug mold is a pain in the ass to install anywhere, much less upside down over a counter top.

And yes. We _occaisionally_ have to do it. 

If I'm involved, I can always talk them out of it. The appliances look better plugged in to a recep behind them rather than above them. The homeowners don't think about that factor.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

220/221 said:


> The appliances look better plugged in to a recep behind them rather than above them. The homeowners don't think about that factor.


People that are this anal about wanting no outlets showing on their wall, will probably keep their appliances unplugged except for while they are using them. Hell I know paranoid people who unplug appliances like that just cause they are scared of fires starting while they are not home.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

steelersman said:


> I have a kitchen remodel to do. Customer doesn't want any outlets on his wall above the counter. He wants them mounted to the underside of his upper cabinets, just like undercabinet lighting. So after researching, I came up with this method that I will be doing.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8590"/>


I've done it. Just buy longer sections and cut them short, don't try to piece two sections together. (1) 12/2 per section, unless you get a 2 circuit piece, so the circuits alternate from
Plug to plug. Gfi protection is tricky.... I put them under the sink.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

B W E said:


> I've done it. Just buy longer sections and cut them short, don't try to piece two sections together. (1) 12/2 per section, unless you get a 2 circuit piece, so the circuits alternate from
> Plug to plug. Gfi protection is tricky.... I put them under the sink.



Yeah I was planning on buying the long sections and just cutting them to the lengths that I need. Then using a GFI breaker for both circuits. And disposal switch will be an air switch mounted in the countertop. I've still got to figure out what I'm going to do with the sink light switch.......


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't forget the plugmold has to be TR. I've never used it yet, only the old stuff. Plugmold is probably one of the most evil electrical products ever invented. :no:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Don't forget the plugmold has to be TR. I've never used it yet, only the old stuff. Plugmold is probably one of the most evil electrical products ever invented. :no:


I would have to say that 'Wiremold' brand is no where near as bad as that other brand I had you install for me at Jo-Ann's.

I forget that brand name but it was real crap.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

steelersman said:


> I have a kitchen remodel to do. Customer doesn't want any outlets on his wall above the counter. He wants them mounted to the underside of his upper cabinets, just like undercabinet lighting. So after researching, I came up with this method that I will be doing.
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8590"/>


I've done it. Just buy longer sections and cut them short, don't try to piece two sections together. (1) 12/2 per section, unless you get a 2 circuit piece, so the circuits alternate from
Plug to plug. Gfi protection is tricky.... I put them under the sink.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B W E said:


> don't try to piece two sections together.


Why not?

We so that all the time and it is not hard if you have some skill. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I would have to say that 'Wiremold' brand is no where near as bad as that other brand I had you install for me at Jo-Ann's.
> 
> I forget that brand name but it was real crap.


Yes, that was Mono Systems if I remember correctly. I agree, the genuine Wiremold stuff is night and day compared to that junk. I was more commenting on the lack of any space inside of it to make connections.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

B W E said:


> I've done it. Just buy longer sections and cut them short, don't try to piece two sections together. (1) 12/2 per section, unless you get a 2 circuit piece, so the circuits alternate from
> Plug to plug. Gfi protection is tricky.... I put them under the sink.




I just put them on a gfi breaker. I hate guys who hide gfi's in places like cabinets. HO's move out or forget they have one in a cabinet and the new HO's and electricians have to track them down.

In 2011 the gfi has to be readily accessible. Not sure if a cabinet door qualifies as an obstacle by definition or not.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yes, that was Mono Systems if I remember correctly. I agree, the genuine Wiremold stuff is night and day compared to that junk. I was more commenting on the lack of any space inside of it to make connections.




I started using wagos to make my connections inside the plug mold.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Don't forget the plugmold has to be TR.



I don't give a rat's ass if they are TR or not. We are one the 96 code cycle anyway.....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I don't give a rat's ass if they are TR or not. We are one the 96 code cycle anyway.....


*96*.. it that a typo.. if that is correct.. you must save a ton of money on code books..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I don't give a rat's ass if they are TR or not. We are one the 96 code cycle anyway.....


Well in that case, use the regular stuff. Every now and then I'd like to revert back to the '96...the good ole days. :laughing:


----------



## systemfree (Aug 13, 2011)

*kitchen outlets*

how are these outlets protected (GFCI) by a GFI breaker or are the fed by the protected circuit ? also even though its an unusal arrangement still have to conform to code


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I started using wagos to make my connections inside the plug mold.


Yeah, those inline splices that Ideal makes look like they would be perfect for plugmold.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> *96*.. it that a typo.. if that is correct.. you must save a ton of money on code books..


 
VA's on 08 NEC and 06 USBC


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> VA's on 08 NEC and 06 USBC


They should keep governments out of the NEC and change with the times..

The same crap happens here with the different towns.. real PIA when planning a job..


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

steelersman said:


> I have a kitchen remodel to do. Customer doesn't want any outlets on his wall above the counter. He wants them mounted to the underside of his upper cabinets, just like undercabinet lighting. So after researching, I came up with this method that I will be doing.
> 
> View attachment 8590


Find a different brick layer.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Is the Walker "plugmold" still avail.? It was a lot easier to install then Wiremold's Plugmold, but they did buy Walker, & Legrand has since bought Wiremold.
'


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Find a different brick layer.


What? You think that's new work? That kind of brick is hard to find, and my money says the house is 60-100 years old.


----------

